# Which lizard for a noob



## reddood (Apr 7, 2012)

Hi all, I'm currently thinking about buying a lizard, but before i do i would like to have a good read up to make sure i can look after anything i buy.

As there are so many different types of lizards out there, I'm not sure which ones to read up on, and this brings me to my question, which ones would be suitable for me to keep.

I dont as yet have any kit, and will buy the kit to suit what ever i decide to keep.

I have room for a 3ft viv, i dont mind weather i have to get an all glass or just a glass fronted. But i can not find room for anything bigger than 3ft, so obviously i dont want something that will out grow it's home.

placement of the viv will be in the dining room, while the room doesnt get a lot of people in it, it's next to my front room, which is normally quite busy, kids and familly, the TV, quite noisey, so ideally something that isnt going to mind this.

i would quite like something that doesnt mind been handled too, but this isnt a must.

as for time, i can spare a couple of hours most days.

and us, while i've never had a lizard, i have kept a reef tank, and the missis used to keep snakes, while i know keeping a lizard is differnt to both of these, i also understand the type of commitment that is required.

So, if anyone can make a suggestion or two, i'll start reeding up.

TIA
Dan


----------



## Rhys_Scfc (Nov 25, 2010)

Bearded dragons and leopard gecko's are the two 'easiest' lizards to look after, in my opinion.


----------



## cookiekid271299 (Jan 14, 2012)

get a bearded dragon, we have one and is easy to clean out and they are the most active of lizards.


----------



## Vermillon (Jan 9, 2010)

Deff bearded dragons.
Great lizards with lots of character :2thumb:


----------



## BlackMamba88 (Jan 14, 2012)

beardie i had 2 and they where great but they kept breeding and i couldnt get rid of the young so i got rid of the parents lol a 3 foot viv will house 1 dragon as an absolute minimum but you cal also go down the rout of the rankins dragon in a 3 foot viv would have a little more space.. its basicaly a mini beardie they look, act, eat the same same requirements just not as big so a 3 foot viv would be great for it and if you wanted to add another in a bit a 3 foot viv is fine for 2 rankins. a full grown inland beardie may be a little cramped in a 3 foor viv if you should end up with a german giant.

a rankins will get to about 12 inches whereas a beardie has the potential to reach 20-22inches

check this out
http://www.rankinsdragon.co.uk/feeding.html


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

Rankins!! They are just like beardies except for the size, so they would fit the 3ft space perfectly :no1:


----------



## smeggy (Jun 16, 2011)

i would say a beardie i had one awhile back she was a amazing fire and ice morph she was so friendly she would lay on my shoulder while i was on pc and watch tv with me she was cooler than having a dog or cat lol


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

3ft seems too small for an adult beardie, i would go with rankins. How wide and tall can fit in?


----------



## smeggy (Jun 16, 2011)

could always get beardie and upgrade when it needs bigger viv lol rankins are nice aswell


----------



## Fraggle (Feb 24, 2008)

In all honesty, I would avoid 'starter' lizards as most others are just as easy to keep so long as you do all your research properly. I'd have a proper look around for something you really want as they live a long time and a lot of people get bored of them. Have a nosey around classifieds, rep shops, handle a few if possible and there are plenty of people on here who will give you advice on just about any species and if you're lucky someone nearby will let you visit to ask a zillion questions and meet their reps before you decide. 

If 3ft is your limit I would avoid beardies as in my opinion it just isn't enough, but I can recommend the rankins as mentioned above if you really like beardies. Leos are very friendly and handleable, but only get them because you really want one, not because people recommend them as a starter. You'll only wish you hadn't when you see something else you want if you don't have the space for more!


----------



## Kuja (Dec 14, 2011)

Id say rankins, or a bearded dragon if your going to be around to let him/her run outside the viv.

3 foot is a little small for an adult beardie, which is why you would need to let it run around.

Rankins, however would be perfect, the initial cost can be a little bit expensiv however with the UV requirements etc.


----------



## reddood (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies.

while 3ft is as wide as i can go, i could do 2ft from front to back and i dont really have any limmit on hight. but as i say, 3ft is it, i just dont have the room for anything bigger, bearing in mind i allready have 2 fish tanks.

I also wasn't really looking for a "starter" lizard, i was looking for something suitable for the conditions i can offer that i would find interesting.


I'll start reading up on the ones mentioned above


----------



## BOiiL3D_FROG (Feb 21, 2010)

Any Lizard You are willing to keep on learning about & keep happy

and something you will not lose interest in , say around 6 months 


 

Aaron


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

Any of the rhac family are good too! Cresties, gargs etc.


----------



## Dannyk79 (Feb 15, 2012)

Minimum sized viv you need for a full grown bearded dragon is 
4ft x 2ft x2ft ...

Danny

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

Beardies are great but then I'm biased lol

Rankins are smaller but then beardies come in some awesome colours


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

Dannyk79 said:


> Minimum sized viv you need for a full grown bearded dragon is
> 4ft x 2ft x2ft ...


I was wondering when someone was going to point this out!

If you haven't already done so, have a look at mountain horned agamas. These are great little lizards - really friendly as well.

Cuban Knight Anoles are fantastic as well - very prehistoric looking!


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

Yeah people shouldn't be recommending Bearded Dragons as you don't have the space for one. Shame on them! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Slicer (Feb 8, 2011)

As many have said I personally would not house an adult beardie in a 3ft viv. 

You thought about a gecko? Leopard or crested. Well crested depending on how tall your viv will be as they arboreal.

You thought about snakes or is that not really an interest? as a corn snake would be ok in that viv.

Good luck with whatever you decide. Keep asking questions its the best way to learn.


----------



## reddood (Apr 7, 2012)

Again, thanks for all the replies.

Yeh, a beardie is out of the running, i dont want to get a small one, then end up having to re-home it.

snakes are a no-go aswell, as much as the missis would love some more, our daughter is terrified of them, to the point where she is physically sick if she see's one, this is the reason why the missis had to get rid of the ones she had a few years ago.

I had looked at Capras and agamas lizards, but while all the ones i had see look to be quite small, everything i have read says they need at least 4ft, also i read that the capras can be hard to feed.

gess i'll just keep reading for now.


----------



## datseika (Jun 13, 2011)

If the height of your Viv isn't an issue then a crestie would be a good choice.


----------



## Slicer (Feb 8, 2011)

datseika said:


> If the height of your Viv isn't an issue then a crestie would be a good choice.


Yeah cresties are great fun, full of character.


----------



## PaulioG (Nov 28, 2011)

I would advise a Crestie


----------

